# Is it the MAF?



## dmac327 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi-

I have a 2000 Maxima SE with approx. 73K miles. 

Issues:

1. When accelerating onto highway, there is a hesitation (when car is cold) before the car actually accelerates.

2. In cold weather, such as 25 degrees the car chugs when trying to move it. When its warmed up, it doesnt have this problem.

3. Service Engine light is on, code 141 (lean, bank 1) I believe.


We have cleaned the MAF sensor and put back in and it seemed to resolve the light issue- but the other symptoms still existed. Around 3 weeks later, the light came back on.

I dont want to replace the MAF until I am sure that is the issue. I have replaced 2 O2 sensors around 2 years ago (I have read that this code can be related to O2 sensors as well).

Does anyone know what the parameters are and how they should be interpreted (when hooked up to a meter) to determine if its actually the MAF? I dont have access to a Nissan meter, but thought if I could obtain the specs. that it would be a step in the right direction.

When replacing MAF- is it just the sensor or the housing as well?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ae01maxine (Dec 24, 2007)

When you buy a MAF is the Housing and the sensor.. If you cant accelerate pass 3k RPM its problaly your MAF .


----------

